# Help with a concept of ops!



## murrdawg (16 May 2011)

Hi there,

I am looking for help for creating a concept of ops. Can anyone help? I am willing to chat here, or in the chatroom on this site, or even MSN!


----------



## PuckChaser (16 May 2011)

Concept of Ops is normally fairly simple (at least the best one's I've seen are).

Found this really good definition, hope it helps you out:



> a. Concept of Operations
> This is a statement of your intent which explains your mission in relation to the higher commander's intent. It consists of an explanation of the purpose of the task, a general method to achieve the task and an end result desired.
> Cited from here.


----------



## dangerboy (16 May 2011)

When ever I do a Concept of Ops Para I spell it out

My Intent ,,,,,,

My Scheme of Manoeuvre ......

My Main Effort.........

My End State.......

I call it my 4 "Mys"


----------



## murrdawg (16 May 2011)

I'm stuck on "Operational Authority" and his responsibilities along with technical authority and security authority..... The scenario is, setting up a CP at 99 wing (CFB Kingston has a wing theoretically), and the CP is going to be in the basement of the new CF Health Svcs building... Of course, it has all the specs of secure and non-secure radio and phone comms, secure and non-secure computer networks, CCT, commercial TV, and alarms....


----------



## murrdawg (16 May 2011)

As an additional note, I'm looking for the document, not the orders portion.... the concept of ops comes after the statement of capability deficiency


----------



## murrdawg (16 May 2011)

Good news, I'm just down to needing to understanding the system architecture, user access control and interfaces with other systems for a CP


----------

